# KINDERS CALLING  A New Home, A New Life.SUZZY'S BABIES ARE HERE !!!



## kinder (Jan 3, 2014)

Well , here  it goes. I've decided to start  a journal to day because I have been having some really good talks and ideas . I would like to   start MY JOURNY right here. It's official !! I received a phone call this am. My breeder , had a goat give birth. 2 boys , 1 girl.. The doeling will be 1 of 3. Not sure if I want one of the brothers , to be my second buck that I need , My Breeder has more birthing in March. So I can wait for a buckling  then or take one of these brothers. But for sure I 'll get my other two doelings out of Marches.
                     More later   6;57 pm                     Friday 1-3-14


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well...let me be the first to reply to your journal!  Welcome to journaling and looking forward to reading your adventures!


----------



## kinder (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you , bonbean01  I 'm  glad to hear that. Your thoughts will be much welcomed as well , as others.


----------



## Kitsara (Jan 3, 2014)

That's wonderful! Must have pictures when you have them  Must feed the addictions.


----------



## kinder (Jan 4, 2014)

Saturday, Jan.4th,2014 / 8;37am.

I spent the hole day yesterday trying to come up with a FARM NAME. Usually I know it when it comes to me , but anything I liked is used.
Here's what I've got ;

1.) MY EFFICIENT KINDER
2.) URBAN KINDER  
Then I draw a blank...  guess I need a break.OHHHH ! MY URBAN KINDER...!?!?!? ya/no !?!?
I may  toy with that. Any thoughts out there ???????
I'll BE BACK


----------



## kinder (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm back..5;55pm.  

Oh well , I spent the day toying with the name; MY URBAN KINDER .
Ok well....I talked my self in to using that as my farm name. I like it ! It almost sounds like a childes book ,  Dang !! Another good idea...
Well the cold has been exhausting , -14 last night. My dogs don't even like it . Of course they are partly spoiled.
I think I'll have to start squeezing in some of my research  , from 2013

NITE


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stay warm!  When do we get to see your goaties?  Must feed the picture beast!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, we must have pics!


----------



## kinder (Jan 6, 2014)

Pictures..Ahhhh Yes..I have a rather nice digital some where with all kinds of pictures , just can't seem to find it.
As far as the two goats ( JED and the doeling ) my breeder has said she would e mail me some pictures , just haven't gotten them yet. I don't have my KINDERS now because I'm going to pick them all up at once  in May / June , because of the long 9 hr. trip from Vermont to Pa., and then another 9 hr. trip back. I may still speak for one of the doelings brothers , but I'll still be waiting on two more doelings.....So I will end up with 2 males and 3 females , to bring home..


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2014)

Be glad you don't have them yet in this cold!!!  Struggling here with terrible cold temps and strong winds and lambing and keeping water open and keeping chickens alive, and we're in MS...Vermont is so much colder!!!  Stay warm and like your farm name idea...so many words to use with Kinder...I had to think of Kindermusik since my daughter works at Kindermusik in Switzerland teaching little ones music.  Music and goats don't go together though..LOLOL...my brain is frozen and my fingers and toes and not thinking well.


----------



## kinder (Jan 6, 2014)

Of course music and goats go together , BonBean01. Haven't you heard of ( music sooths the savage beast .)
How wonderful for your daughter , Switzerland . Never been , but I'm sure its simply breath taking..
I hum or sing (if I'm alone) in the garden and yard , and it seems to satisfy there (my 2 dogs) need for attention when I'm busy. My goats and chickens will come to know it also.

I was trying to reach someone with the Vermont Sheep and Goat Association.
I thinking of joining but the list of goats do not have Kinder on it , but there is a place for Mix Breeds. I don't think I would want my goats to be listed as mix breed , even though they were 30 years ago I feel they should now have a spot as a named goat breed. I suppose if its gona be changed , I'll be the woman to do it. Vermont has a lot of old ways , but are open to new ideas now more than ever. Tis.. My...Time.. LOOK OUT VERMONT ,..MY URBAN KINDER IS COMEING.
Weather wise the temp. today was in the 50s , and down poured much of the day. Took almost all 18in. of snow away, and tonight its freezing back up. The little stream out back peeked its banks but not to too bad.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi neighbor! Nice to see another VT'er on here! Whereabouts are you? I'm just south of Burlington.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course music and goats go together.  I sing to mine when I feed them.  There is a Bluegrass and Goats Festival in Tennessee every year.


----------



## kinder (Jan 7, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> Hi neighbor! Nice to see another VT'er on here! Whereabouts are you? I'm just south of Burlington.


Hi there purplequeenvt.! I think we first met on the (where am I , where are you.) forum. But I also sent you a personal note about your beautiful rooster , that was on pic. of the week. Well any how, I'm from Rutland , 1 block from the fair grounds , next to the RR tracks. I sure hope you could keep in touch. I have no one around here to talk to about things. Even the City Officials don't know much about goats and or chickens, if anything.


----------



## kinder (Jan 7, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Of course music and goats go together.  I sing to mine when I feed them.  There is a Bluegrass and Goats Festival in Tennessee every year.


Alright jodief100,!! I am so relieved to know I'm not alone in that subject. I also talk to my animals , I mean all the time. I'm afraid some think I'm nutty. I just say I have a good relationship with my animals. And it will remain the same for both my goats and chickens , It's just who I am and how I do things. As for Bluegrass and goat Festivals.. YeeeHaaa!!!! Lets go !!!! Sad to say , no one in my family is even into anything that I'm into.To much like work if you know what I mean !??!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 7, 2014)

kinder said:


> Hi there purplequeenvt.! I think we first met on the (where am I , where are you.) forum. But I also sent you a personal note about your beautiful rooster , that was on pic. of the week. Well any how, I'm from Rutland , 1 block from the fair grounds , next to the RR tracks. I sure hope you could keep in touch. I have no one around here to talk to about things. Even the City Officials don't know much about goats and or chickens, if anything.



Oh right! Sorry. I've been rather forgetful of late.  Way too much going on in the last couple months. Nice to meet you...again.


----------



## kinder (Jan 7, 2014)

Never have to be sorry around me for being forgetful. I am so there a lot my self.


----------



## kinder (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I got a picture of each...


----------



## kinder (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess I did pretty good for my first time.The extra picture is of JED!! My baby from this past spring.
and of course my new baby girl, haven't named her yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2014)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2014)

Check this out... http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/who-doesnt-like-avatars.27271/#post-349761


----------



## kinder (Jan 13, 2014)

Monday 1/13/2014; 8:13 am....KINDERS CALLING....

I remember it was about a year to date, that I started to look into goats. I found a list, that had goats listed by their origins and what they provide. The one that stuck out for me was the Kinder, do to its duel purpose qualities. It wasn't long be for I knew that Kinders were the goat for me. Not only was it because of the quality of meat and milk, but because of their mild demeanor, hardiness, size, I could just go on lol.. It took me lots of phone calls, no call backs, and a lot of persistence(calling back) and such to find out what had to be done in order to have Kinders from another state. and this is what I found...
1.) In talking to the vt. state vet..I have to call her in advance when I know the date of pick up, she sends me a license (1 for each goat) that has to be filled out by the breeders vet..Shots, records, a clean bill of health !! Then the breeders vet has to call the Vt. state appointed vet and go over every thing to be sure all is in order. Then the VT. State appointed Vet will give a license #number, (1 for each goat). this #number is what will allow the goats to be transferred into Vermont. Once they are here. I then have to call the Vt. State app. vet to let her know, and see if she has any other requirements. If not we're good to go...I am going to have my vet come to check them out, if only to get acquainted. I would like to work with my vet, on a plan of action when it comes to there health, at least until I get to know things myself.

I"LL BE BACK !!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 13, 2014)

That's interesting that you need a license to send to the breeder. We've never had to do that. The breeder has a vet come out and do a health inspection, he fills out a health paper (can have more than one animal on it) that has ID info (tag and/or tattoo number), DOB, breeder's name and address, buyers name and address, etc....The paper travels with the animal(s) to their final location and that's it.


----------



## kinder (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey there Purplequeen ! Ya...that paper all that information goes on, comes from me and it has a time frame to it also. When the breeders Vet calls VT., then and only then, we obtain the license number for the transport. . Things may have changed ?..


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm really confused. I looked up the import requirements for VT and it looks like you need a permit....but I've NEVER heard of ANYONE getting one. We've purchased rams from OR and OH and didn't have to get one. We got a CVI (certificate of veterinarian inspection) for a group of sheep going to MA, didn't have to do any paperwork for an import permit. Lots of people I know have purchased sheep from out of state and, as far as I know, they didn't need any kind of permit besides an *interstate* health certificate. 

Are you transporting them yourself or are you hiring a company?


----------



## kinder (Jan 13, 2014)

Perhaps I may be describing the permit,,?? I'm going to get them myself. Now I wonder if I have it right ?? I think I'll give them a call Tuesday, it'll take a few days for them to get back to me. (The State that is ) Thanks for your in put Purplequeen, its much welcomed, because if I'm writing it here I want it to be a fact..We'll get this straight.
Mean while I did hear back from the Vt. sheep & goat association, and the Kinder name will be recognized.. Do you belong Purplequeen ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 13, 2014)

How exciting!! Those Kinders are so adorable!!!        

Who doesn't talk to their critters? I thought everyone did?


----------



## kinder (Jan 13, 2014)

Hay GW !! I'm sure your right. Just some don't admit it... Thank you..


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2014)

Of course I'm right! lol! I'm very excited about you getting your goats! I remember when we got our first 2 goats. A month later we got another...... A few months later 2 bucks....... And it went on and on! 

These goats just wiggle right into your heart!!! I just LOVE goats!


----------



## kinder (Jan 15, 2014)

That sounds like what I would have doneGW. But sense I have to travel so far, I already decided to get a full house.lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2014)

Only crazy people don't talk to their animals. They just talk to themselves. 

Normal people talk to their critters and can even tell you what they are saying back.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 16, 2014)

Our brat is a rescued Macaw so we literally hold some simple conversations until he doesn't get his way and then he starts pouting.


----------



## kinder (Jan 18, 2014)

Saturday; 1/18/2014,.... KINDERS CALLING....

What a week,...My Home Insurance Co. gave me a scare this week. And it went on all week long. I called them just to see if I needed more liability Ins., In case a goat got loose and ate some ones flower bed.. But nooop, It couldn't be that cut and dry.
The lady tells me,..what your describing needs to be, Commercial / Liability..and that is more than your home ins..
I say;  how much more ? We'll have our commercial rep. call you.. I was so mad, because none of this had come up in a year. Why now ????!!!!!!!!!??????????? I had feared some glitch would come along and rip my heart out at the last minute. If all this is true, then it was a lot more than I bargained  for and I will have to abandon my ambitions.
Day 2... called agriculture places, noooooop don't know nothing. Got ahold of another farm place and a man said my home ins. shouldn't change much, but what do you need liability for???? My Insurance said that if I sell a doeling, and that doeling can be eaten, then I'm liable. The man disagreed. I then proceeded to keep looking for answers. I found an Ins.co. for farmers, the secretary took my number to have her call back in 10-15min.. An hour latter I called her back.Oh, I just text him and I'm waiting on him to text me back....I'll let him know.( What happened to 10-15min.??!!)
Day 3... Of course I beet the Ins. man to the punch, ( I was just going to call you) he says; How many animals ? (5 goats and 4 chickens) You don't need any thing more than some extra liability in case a goat gets loose and eats grandmas rose bush... H>>E>>L>>L>>O>>!!!! I said..what about selling the babies,? NOOOOOOP !!!!!!! Because once you sell them no matter what they are bought for, they are no longer your liability.


----------



## kinder (Jan 18, 2014)

Also he asked if my ins.co. offered an extension to your Home Owner Ins.? noooop... So I called !!! In the end, I wound up not needing any thing at all. Ok !!! So what was all this week about ?? ... I sware they do this on purpose.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## kinder (Jan 19, 2014)

Sunday; 1/19/2014....... Kinders Calling

So glad this week is over, after that derailing.!! Now I'm back on track..This week will be less stressful be cause I'll be visiting some farming stores and finding out what they can do for me and my herd ? Its like window shopping and I'm good at that.


----------



## kinder (Mar 12, 2014)

Wednesday; 3/12/2014........ Kinders Calling

Well I guess it's been a while.!!! . What can I say.? Took a wrong turn while I was out window shopping. 
A lot going on. Found 3 places for small square bales of hay, 1st. cut and 2nd. cut. I take it that 2nd. cut is the better stuff, seeing that it costs more, but I like that the bales are not so big.
Shopped feed stores. 3 of them. But !! the one I decided to do most my business with was the AGWAY one block from me..right down the tracks. My first order- 50lbs. of Nutrena - non med.- chic starter, for when my G.L. Wyandotte babies get here..April 9.. I just pray. Things warm up quite a bit by then, but not all at once...We don't need the flooding.. Although we are getting real serious snow as I speak, been coming down all day. I think It's the ( out like a lion ) end of winter. Any ways the rest of the needs for my baby chics  were ordered from Jeffers Pet & Livestock Supply. And I've got them all set up, even the adult feeders & waters. Luckly the weather should be ready and the coop & run will be built, by the time they'll need them. Still not sure what kind of set up I'll do for the cockerels. Probably a small coop type house on stilts inside the Kinder Goat Bucks shed, because I really don't want to keep the cocks in with the girls.
Oh ya.. I have not gotten a wormer for them yet. In fact the supply store told me I wouldn't need it. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

Glad you got the 2nd cut, that is usually the best. What type of hay?

Shopping at 3 feed stores, I understand  Good thing I like to shop at feed stores! 

Ooh, lil chicks!!! What fun! Wyandottes are such pretty birds! We used to have one, such a nice bird. Bathtubs are a good place to put them  How many roo's are you going to keep, they do make good eating 

Dewormer is a great thing to have on hand! You may want to have different kinds on hand. So are antibiotics, goat drench, probiotics etc! You *shouldn't* have to use it all the time, BUT when a goat goes down, they go down FAST! Most of the time it is on a weekend, holiday, or your vet is out of town. By having a few simple things could mean life or death of your goat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

When can you bring home your goaties?


----------



## kinder (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh the wormer was for the chics. But yes .! those goats will have it all;ie...NOT MEDS..  Meds , just the necessary stuff. But I have to admit Goaties in a "city" will have it's perks, for them that is. They'll have to get use to all the attention they'll get just in the neighborhood alone. Any ways..
I don't have an exact date as of yet , but it could be 6-8wks. from now. A few berthing this week. I'm still waiting on 2 more doelings, and hopefully a buckling. But I have gotten new pics. of Jed and Suzzy. Put them up tomorrow.


----------



## kinder (Mar 13, 2014)

Thursday; 3/13/2014........ Kinders Calling

A lot has happened over the last couple of months. 1 in particular was about 6wks. ago. It started with a friendly personal message from right here.! It asked if I saw an add on cregs list, advertising a wait list for Kinder kids. At first when I saw the add I thought it had to be a prank. No ones talked about Kinder Goats in Vermont, except myself, and I've been rambling on about them for almost a year now. Jed my 1st. Sir was bought the beginning of June 2013. He stayed put because I needed more, and this year was promised to me. A kind gesture by the breeder, to save having to travel 18hrs. 1 way, for 1 goat and a weather. Well any ways. I looked it to the add and found out it was legit. At first when I talked to the lady, I was thrilled. But soon found out she didn't want us to work together, and wanted nothing to do with my bucks. Well what she did was.. She didn't want to be on any ones waiting list. So she found some one from Oregon to fly out 2 preg. does, from there to Boston, where they trucked them to Vt. this winter. Long story short, Her plans are towards Meat and restaurant.. Type.. OK I understand good for them.!! But.!!! My mission is to offer an  all around Milk and Meat Family provider. And not only that. But.!! I have vowed it to not be about money. There for I had no plans to make my Prices very high for My Goats  just what every one else West of us are doing. And now there is a problem..... The other people want to sell their stock for much higher. What is a going rate for Vt. But not law. . and then I was faced with a desition .  Oh no , no , no.. I'm standing my ground, and just do my thing and not get mixed up in all that .


----------



## kinder (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I got some new pics. of Jed and Suzzy.. Oh no .. I for got how to put them up.


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

Well here is Jed... He's the little guy on the right. Jed is now 10 mo. old. . Then the big black guy is Jed's DAD.!! And the other good looking guy is Jed's Uncle. ( his moms twin brother.)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

Jed is fed away from the big guys. So spoiled already ,  IMO, these breeders are awesome.


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

Jed again...


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

Suzzy.! Well what  can I say .??? That's my future moma at 2 mo. old. What was she thinking.???


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

1 last one. And this was sent from the breeder of Suzzys back side.. thought I would like it. As time has been going by seems Suzzy is forming a ( HEART TATOO ) They were right.!!


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

O.M.G. How could I forget..  / .  ( FUTURE BABIES ) still waiting on 2-3 more.


----------



## kinder (Mar 19, 2014)

Wednesday; 3/19/2014.... .... My Urban Kinder

Been keeping in touch with my breeder. They have had many births sense the beginning of March. They did have me all set for what I still needed, last week, but lost one of the little doelings to a bucket of water.. The other night. Now my breeder has to figure out some thing else. Even if it means me waiting a little longer. They may still have more births coming I think.?? Not sure. But what ever is decided will be fine, because I know they have been doing there best.. Looks as if things here are going to warm up some this week. I pray flooding won't be an issue, for many people, luckily I have no problems with flooding. Should be getting my GL. Wyandotte chics in 3 weeks from Cackle Hatchery. Weather willing.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 19, 2014)

So sorry about about your doeling.


----------



## kinder (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks you two. I do have a pic. of the other doeling and a new buckling I think will be mine, but don't to rock the boat until I know for sure. Its been the two longest days ever... Not knowing..


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

April 3rd. 2014... ... Kinders Calling;

Well they are here.!! . The last 3 babies.
Of course there is my #1 Buck, Jed...up dates on page 5.
Also I have my 1st. little baby doe, Suzzy..up date on page 5.


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

One more new pic., of Suzzy. 3 mo. old;


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

A pic. of Penny and Amy, Penny the black one, was lost to a bucket of water.


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

Some pics, of Amy...My 2nd. little doe.


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

OOPS- 1 too many...
And now for my 3rd.,little doe .Hazel. ( Hazel is this years sister to Jed. So of course I won't be breeding Jed with her.)


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

And that left me still needing a 2nd little buck. So I went with one of Suzzys twin brothers. The small guy in the front with the darker head. I named him Wyatte.


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

Of course Wyatte can't breed with Suzzy. Amy is the only one with no restrictions.

1 )  Jed                                                      1 ) Suzzy
2 ) Wyatte                                                  2 ) Amy
                                                                  3 ) Hazel

          MY URBAN KINDER, Kinder Herd.


----------



## kinder (Apr 3, 2014)

OH !!! and I will be going after them the 2nd. week of April.


----------



## kinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey found another pic. of Amy ( she's the one looking at you ), and a little friend.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2014)

They are beautiful!


----------



## kinder (Jul 6, 2014)

July 6 2014....  Kinders Calling...

Well time sure does fly when your having fun. 3 months have gone by and it doesn't seem possible. Seems just yesterday I was waiting on my Gld. Laced Wyandotte ( day olds ). Received them In the am., of April 11th 2014, they were born the 9th. They came from Cackle Hatchery. Let me say I've heard night mares about mail order chics, I was one of the fortunate ones. I ordered 6 chics, 2 cockerels and 4 pullets and that is exactly what I received.! Diped each ones beak in water then introduced the chic food, and that was all she wrote. Those little buggers just went to town and its been that way cense. Maybe some baby pictures would be nice.

This one is like 2 min. after getting out of there shipping box. Well now don't I feel the fool. (can't seem to find the right file ). I'll Be Back,


----------



## kinder (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## kinder (Jul 7, 2014)

By the time 4 weeks had gone by it was becoming aperient  that one of the pullets had stunted growth. I named her dumpling. As soon as the pin feathers started to come in she got behind the others, she was eating,drinking & pooping well, the loudest one! And no one seemed to notice, not even her. At 4 weeks the 2 boys were developing their combs and had little pink wattles under their chin area. Oh and the boys were marked with green at the top above their nostrils, by request. And they all had their Day Old Mareks Shot, via request also. some more pics. one can tell which one would be Dumpling.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 11, 2014)

Aww, they're cute! Dumpling is perfect for your wee one.   One of the chicks my brother picked out (years ago] was the small  one of the bunch- but she sure made up for it with her voice! I was a little worried it would turn out to be a roo, but she was a purty little pullet that laid lots of eggs!


----------



## kinder (Oct 26, 2014)

October 26, 2014.....   Kinders Calling....

Too much has been going on, to detail every thing, so I'll briefly as possible get this caught up.
The first week of May 2014, my sister and I took a trip to Pa.. The trip was 9 something hours and not 18 like I thought. Dummy me as never used Map Quest be for and misunderstood  the mileage.  Once we got to the breeders farm it was just be for sun down, so we got a tour. Very nice place and equally nice people. I tried to take some pics. but it was already too dark out and of course I didn't think I needed my flash,  and those pics. didn't come out. Well any ways my sister and I wanted to get a hotel room in town, ( didn't want to drive back at night ), so we followed the breeders into town and we all sat down  and had coffee and eats. Meeting time 6 am. So we all got some rest. I was so excited I could hardly sleep. Met all my goats and was so proud. Next am. met up in town because the way back to the farm had a lot of turns and a few ways to get there. Once we got back to the farm I took some real pics.. I had 2 big dog crates for Jed and Wyatte , the 3 girls would be loose. I asked all the basic questions. And get this.. Got to hold Jed's 36 hour old babies. !!!! Momma had delivered the night be for we left Vermont. They were so tiny I feared they would break. Twins a boy and a girl.  Way to go Jed.!!! Got every one into the van and was given the paper work, a bag of feed and 2 bales of hay, and of course plenty of water for every one.......( be back soon )


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 26, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## kinder (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's some pics. from the farm we visited ( Fur Immer Farm )......

The type of chickens they breed, ( I for got what kind ) Then on to the baby piglets  
popa 


The boys hanging out ( kinder and pygmy goats ) The first time I've ever seen a pygmy goat.

And here we are on our way home ( back of the van ) my sister drove so I could be in the back with my babies.
 
Be back with more...


----------



## kinder (Oct 26, 2014)

We made it home safe and sound after 91/2 hrs. it was getting dark and we got every one in the garage / barn, and settled in for the night. What a trip !!!! Every one of my body parts ache. I haven't left town in like 8-10 years ( lost track ). Any hoot despite of the pain I'll be in for days, I couldn't be happier !!!. I had to divide the barn in half because of a late thaw of the ground so of course I was behind all summer... Here's some views behind my house of the back yard.
Looks pretty bad because the ground is still frozen and nothing has bloomed yet.
   
I went from the left to the right side of the yard. The shed in the back is where the boys will be when I'm done with it. Behind that is the end of my property. and behind that is a small stream. The Cities run off !! The City asked me a while back if I was going to let my goats drink from it ??. I replied ..You couldn't pay me to let them drink out of it. ( Its that bad IMO.) There are banks on both sides of the yard and over the years I've landscaped it with a array of perennials, that hasn't even been dug up and rehomed yet. The pool deck and area needs to be knocked down and removed. I planed to split the yard in two, with a path directly in the middle going to the back for my brush pile. I have never used chemicals on my property. Down back gets mushy with the thaw and rain so some fill will go in the boys area mainly in front of their barn. Lots of fence posts and fencing. I had hoped to have it all done by July 4th. gig) Nope !!! That isn't happening !! The guys who were suppose to do the fencing had to skip me so they could stay on schedule. ( They mean bigger money). Well at this point a friend of mine and are still digging up plants and moving them, even gave a lot away.. Good thing the goats were content for the time being.... Oh ya !! I had scheduled the new Livestock Vet to check out the gang and I forgot all about it, so when she showed up it couldn't have been at a worst time, I hadn't cleaned the barn yet hadn't brushed my hair yet. ( you get the picture ). So much for first impressions.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2014)

Are your Kinders 1st gen, 2nd gen?


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

Jed is 5 th. gen., Hazel is 6th. gen., Suzzy & Wyatte are 1st. gen., and Amy Is a 1st. gen.


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

October 27th. 2014.... Kinders Calling.....

It took me until Aug. ( with a little help from my friends ) to get things done enough so I could move the guys into their new home. By then the chickens moved too, rooster; Othello started crowing at 10 weeks and now they are 16 wks.. Things were taking longer than I had planed, but there was progress just the same.. Every day the goat areas get cleaned ( in and out ) unless its raining. I feed them 2x's a day and check up on them every 2hr., for water, hay and what ever else. I had to limit how mush hay I gave them at one time because they started getting fat, so I started giving a small arm full to them every 2 hrs. They are fed between 6:30-7:00 am every day and put to bed at 9:00 pm at night. A few times in Aug. the humidity was so bad for Jed and Wyatte that I sat out a chair, bucket of cool water and there brush, and just brushed them by dipping the brush in the cool water, it seem to bring some relief from it all. And I would brush the girls also, although the humidity didn't seem to bother them much. Now all of my goats love to be brushed.!! My biggest fear in my yard is snails and slugs, And sense there is no easy way to rid them from my yard, I will go around the property early am and late pm with a cup of salt water and a pair of tongs and hand pick any who were stupid enough to let me see them ( after a while I got really good at it ).
In September I had things under control. Things seem to finally be getting easier and my relationship with the goats and chickens was exactly the way I had hoped.
October was a pretty busy mo.  The bucks and does both are in full bloom !!!!! Got my first egg.

Here is a pic. of my son and my 12 year old cat Tooty Fruity helping
An up date on Jeds 2 off springs, this was taken in Sept. which would make them almost 4mo.
Lord Dublin: Jed's son 
And Lady Godiva Jed's daughter 
The breeders said they were such nice specs. that they decided to keep both...
Be back with more......


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2014)

Love all the pics!
As far as snails and slugs- geese and ducks!
Years ago we (well our goats did ) ended up with lung worm.
We have streams and some places  are just wet and marshy. Snails were horrible! They are an intermediary host for the lungworm. We brought in the ducks and geese and we have had no issues since.
We no longer have ducks and are down to 3 geese (actually we do have 1 mutt duck) NO SNAILS ANYWHERE on the inside of the fenced areas._ Outside_ of those areas where there are no geese, ducks...snails and slugs EVERYWHERE!
I was going to process the rest of our geese but then I remembered about the lungworm. I think we will keep 2 and process the 3rd. Mutt duck is a lifer LOL


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh really !! I didn't know about that. To bad I can't have either as far as I understand. No large game fowl.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe go could get Call ducks, they are the bantams of ducks!


LOVED the pics! Sounds like they are spoiled rotten! 

Jed's babies are pretty!


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks GW. & Sothern.!!
Jed and Wyatte both had to get scures removed at the beginning of this mo. What a hurtful thing to go through  .
I also had my small herd checked for CAE and had a fecal check done. Every one was negative!!  They already get their CD&T every year. The breeder be for didn't keep records of past serious illnesses because she has had none. Her Vet doesn't believe in testing unless some thing rears its ugly head. My Vet when I asked her what I should test for, said it was an individual preference  and some are not so picky and others want it all. She did suggest the CAE and said I just might want to start a Herd Testing Schedule. Otherwise ( when selling ) if someone wants tests done just let them know it will cost them extra. Be back ( feeding time )


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

I finally got some up dated pics., Had to dig out the small camera.

Here's a pic. of Amy and Hazel ( Both were born in March )  Amy ( Soon to be 8 mo./ 60 lbs./ 19 in. ht.. ) 
Hazel ( Soon to be 8 mo./ 67 lbs./20 in. ht....)
And of course my eldest..Suzzy.. ( Soon to be 10 mo./ 68 lbs./ 20 in. ht....)
    She still has the heart on her rump, and I love her wattles.


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

My boys are kept out back..  Here's their MAN CAVE...
Wyatte.. ( Soon to be 10 mo./ twin to Suzzy/ 87 lbs./ 22 in. ht. )...


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

Wyattes buddy Othello my Golden Laced Wyandotte Roo


----------



## kinder (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok.... some thing isn't working right. I'll give it a rest.


----------



## kinder (Oct 28, 2014)

October 28th, 2014.....  Kinders Calling....

Last night when I was putting pictures up, the page wouldn't advance to 9 and I couldn't go no further. So I shall proceed.
My big baby Jed. ( 1 year and 4 mo./ 120 lbs./ 26 in. ht. ). He is such a mommas boy.!!!

 
And one of Jed and Wyatte,
There.... now I'm all caught up. the only thing left is the girls barn ( Soon to be finished ) and I haven't got pics. of my Wyandotte Hens.
Sunday the 26 th. of Oct. I officially Started Breeding.!!. Jed and Suzzy is my first, and I'm sure it took because they did it a few times. I already know my girls cycles and can plan from there. Mid. November I'll try Wyatte with Hazel.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful Goats. Sorry you had to go through all that hassle before you got them.


----------



## kinder (Nov 17, 2014)

November 17, 2014 ....  .... Kinders Calling.....

Well its official . My Suzzy is  preg. She would have gone in heat ( Fri & Sat ) and not a peep out of her.
Luckily My 3 girls are very vocal and with all the body movements, and small leakage. I've counted 18 days from day1 of started heat ( 2 days ) too the next started heat day. Sooo, 2 days in heat and then again in 16 days. When I took Suzzy to Jed on day one of her heat, she stuck by me and wasn't having Jed so I tried her on day 2 of her heat and what a difference. She was ready !! So now I know to wait until day 2 of heat.
Hazel and Wyatt's breed date; Nov. 26, the same day as Suzzy, their for Suzzy will be 1 mo. preg.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## kinder (Nov 26, 2014)

November 26, 2014....      Kinders Calling......

Well today marks Suzzy's  1 mo. preg... Just like clock work, Hazel and Amy went into heat first thing this morning. I tried Hazel and Wyatt together, not confident they got the job done, Hazels 1 st. day , so I'll try them again tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day.
Amy !?!? Well back in Aug. I called my friend ( the woman who started raising Kinders 20 min. away from me)(this year also) I remembered her saying (although she wanted me to not do back yard breeding and didn't want anything to do with either of my bucks (though she never saw any of my goats) ) She did say she would breed my does. Well when I talked to her she said that she didn't want to hurt my feelings, then said oh heck yes I will, and proceeded to tell me of how my property looked like a dump / it was no place for goats / and that she would be afraid of her goats catching something. Apparently a ''(Drive by)'' , Is a justifiable way to deem someone unworthy to be having goats, even to be passing any Judgment of any kind. Even after all that, I said why didn't you stop.?? I could have showed her my babies/ showed her all the projects going on and still to come, she would have seen that my garden beds had weeds because my new Goats and Chickens were my first priority. Heck she might of liked me.
I just thought that 2 people with something in common could connect. With all her experience = being a mentor to a newbie..
I just wanted some different genes in my mix, so that next springs babies would be able to mate.
She also said she doesn't think she will even breed or stud anything that came from me...............
So It looks like I'll be taking another long trip to spice up my gene pool this spring..
She Will Not dictate my out come......


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 26, 2014)

kinder said:


> She Will Not dictate my out come......



Good for you!  She doesn't sound like the type of person who makes a good mentor, no matter how experienced she may be.

ps - it's spelled 'genes'....


----------



## kinder (Nov 26, 2014)

-OOPS-spelling not my best subject. Thanks norse.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2014)

Kinder this made me not only sad but it made my heart break for you!    

I have met a few arrogant goaties like that. First impressions are not always favorable. I went to a farm once and was mortified... BUT I called another breeder that knew the breeder... in the back of my mind I thought wow rough year on every farm lots of bad things happening and wanted to give the benefit of the doubt. After calling the other breeder it WAS what I had expected... just a terrible year with multiple issues all at one time. 
Recently another breeder was commenting on a ladies farm and how there was junk and blah blah blah and how those people should not own goats. LOL YET the same breeder had a bunch of goats overcrowded and walking in poop and *every* goat had a FAMACHA of D-4....  It kinda made me shake my head I didn't say much but after a bit I told the lady  how on our property we are still cleaning up junk and how much erosion we have had in the past few years I sure hope the health and care of my goats would speak louder than the mess I am dealing with. She got very quiet. 
Ultimately every farm goes through growing stages and we all have to deal with environmental factors. Some have $$$$ they can throw at the wind and have evreything "perfect", some, limited funds and do as they can. 
I wonder if she scoped you out because she thinks of you as the "competition". Which is kind of silly. When you have a heart for what you do and you care about the people it is far better to have someone to refer to. We refer out where we can. We don't breed a lot of goats at one time so of course we would refer out. 

I am glad you will not let it discourage you! She sounds arrogant and arrogance is nothing but a sign of insecurity.  Your heart and your passion and your love of your goats shines through! 
I work with my county and I go to a lot of goat farms and no matter how humble or luxurious the people that have the  love for goats always do far better than those that use their goats as a status symbol. LOL ya'll probably have the same lines


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 26, 2014)

Shaking my head...    Me I have had people come over and I have a habit of apologizing before hand about my set up. Letting people know right up front that it is a work in progress. I am delightfully surprised when I find that people are impressed with my little farm.  Your right not to let a rotten apple spoil the whole bushel. Keep moving forward. We can tell you love your goats.


----------



## kinder (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Southern & GMG. I know better than to let it bother me. Besides with the support of my friends, family, neighbors, and people like you all here on the forum, I don't need her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 29, 2014)

kinder said:


> November 26, 2014....      Kinders Calling......
> 
> Well today marks Suzzy's  1 mo. preg... Just like clock work, Hazel and Amy went into heat first thing this morning. I tried Hazel and Wyatt together, not confident they got the job done, Hazels 1 st. day , so I'll try them again tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day.
> Amy !?!? Well back in Aug. I called my friend ( the woman who started raising Kinders 20 min. away from me)(this year also) I remembered her saying (although she wanted me to not do back yard breeding and didn't want anything to do with either of my bucks (though she never saw any of my goats) ) She did say she would breed my does. Well when I talked to her she said that she didn't want to hurt my feelings, then said oh heck yes I will, and proceeded to tell me of how my property looked like a dump / it was no place for goats / and that she would be afraid of her goats catching something. Apparently a ''(Drive by)'' , Is a justifiable way to deem someone unworthy to be having goats, even to be passing any Judgment of any kind. Even after all that, I said why didn't you stop.?? I could have showed her my babies/ showed her all the projects going on and still to come, she would have seen that my garden beds had weeds because my new Goats and Chickens were my first priority. Heck she might of liked me.
> ...


That is awful.

I'm so sorry


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a few choice words for her but this is a family friendly site.

Part of me wonders if she wants to discourage you to get rid of competition. 

I won't lie I've driven past places and thought the conditions I saw were horrible but I always remind myself that the view from the road is just one view. Heck, I've driven past my own place and thought that even knowing it really isn't how it is. 

Keep on, keeping on and next time you run into her just remember she may have insulted and insinuated horrible things about your herd but she confirmed that she is a poor example of humanity.


----------



## kinder (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks GW. and BRN.SHP. Sorry don't know how to do the highlighted / underline thing. Be for I joined this forum, I only knew how to use the computer for research..


----------



## kinder (Dec 10, 2014)

December 10th. 2014...   Kinders Calling......

Well not sure if Hazel is preg.,won't know until Sunday, if she goes into heat or not. I never put Hazel and Wyatt together on day 2 / Thanks Giving Day. I already informed my Vet., and we'll be getting together the end of Feb. to take care of Suzzys  CD&T and deworming. That is 1mo. / pre-birth normal,+ what she may need.
I buy my supplies on a monthly bases. I call it U-Haul day. Twice a month I rent a sm. reg. truck, or cargo van to get all my animal supplies, The cat, 2 dogs, chickens, and goats. From kitty litter, to grit/shells. From dog treats, to goat treats, Hay, straw, and pine shavings. My son helps me unload everything, then we load about 20-30 contractor garbage bags of barn/yard waste. As long as I can get it to the dump and empty the bags my self into the yard and leaf pile, getting rid of the goat and chicken waste doesn't cost me anything except time. ( I reuse the bags too, as long they are not to bad ). Remember... I live in the city and can't store it on my property, or dig a place to store it. There for 2 x's a mo. I do the U-Haul thing just to take care of business. $19.95 per day plus gas and mileage, not to bad.!!


----------



## kinder (Dec 11, 2014)

December 11, 2014 ..... Kinders Calling ....

Well another couple of inches of snow, and we're suppose to get 1.5 in. today. Temps. have been so weird, I've seen them go from 21' to 1' night/am and then back. ( a 20 degree drop/raise ) that concerns me !! If anything is going to harm my goats/chickens it will be this up/down weather. And we are not even getting that much snow, its mostly rain then snow then mixed. So many others have it so bad, I actually would rather have normal weather ( get dumped on /shovel out.) than this sloppy/not sure what to do stuff. Granted its good for the ground but if it turns any warmer we'll have ' THE FOG "... To me the fog is the worst thing to breath in because of all the bacteria and pollutants being released from the ground. I admit that when its foggy out, I tend to ware a medical mask, when I'm out side. With good reason... When I was 13 I had a paper route, in the spring time I got deathly sick with MENDENJUITUS. The only time I've ever been sick until about 5 years ago. Plus C.O.P.D. SO!! With that said ( I hate fog. ) And I know it has the ability to harm my babies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2014)

> I already informed my Vet., and we'll be getting together the end of Feb. to take care of Suzzys CL and deworming. That is 1mo. / pre-birth normal,+ what she may need.



Suzzy has CL? or did you mean she needed a CD&T?

Lots of people in city limits and the burbs do the "eco" friendly compost barrels. They are pricey, at least the fancy ones from Loews are, but that may help you in the long run and then you can sell your compost. If that could be turned into profit and your feed store does delivery for a small fuel surcharge that could save a lot of $ per year.

BTW- in your signature you have 
www.myurbankinder@gmail.com
this doesn't work... it is showing website and email on same line... do you have a website? or is this the e-mail and you accidentally put the www there?


----------



## kinder (Dec 11, 2014)

( CD&T !!! )....  I don't have a web sight yet. and it was suppose to be an E-Mail, but my son can't send me anything, so I'll have to get him to look into it. I want a WEB sght but he won't help me with it, says it will  talk me through it, but I'm not good at this stuff as you can see. And I would like to get a few of those barrels you mentioned for myself, but that's all, the City doesn't want me to share. And I could get stuff delivered but it has to be 100 bales or more. I just don't have the place to put that right now. Believe me I'm already saving !! The trash collectors will charge me 2/3 $ per bag if I do pick up services, and I'm way to cheep to go for that Besides it wouldn't get recycled, and I can't have that.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 11, 2014)

You can make a free website pretty easily with weebly.com. Doesn't take a computer genius to figure out either.


----------



## kinder (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks P.Q. I appreciate the info..


----------



## kinder (Jan 13, 2015)

January 13, 2015....  Kinders Calling....

Well now the Holidays are over just like that.. Although on Thanks Giving I never put Hazel in with Wyatte for a second round. She took and is preg.,. Little Amy went into heat and could hardly hear a peep out of her. I've decided to wait a while on her. We're finally getting the weather that is normal for this part of the Country,, I know I asked for it but it doesn't mean I have to like it.! Christmas and New Years came and went with out a hitch. New Years day was the twins 1 year birthdate ( Suzzy & Wyatte ). I can't believe I'm out in -15 weather and singing happy birthday to my goats. And you know what's worse ?? I'm actually getting use to the cold, never in a million years would I have though that I would stand outside and say ( its not to bad ) at 10" degrees. I must be sick or something.!!??
As for the crew, I was really worried for them when those temps really got down there. Was thinking of my mothers brick warmers, like they did in the days when staying warm was sleeping with bricks. Was going to do that for the goats and chickens but put my faith in mother nature in stead. Of course lots of hay and water, helped also, in the (am.) I heard the crowing of the Rooster and knew all was fine. The goats have bails of straw in their houses, some together ( in witch they like to lay on ), and a few that is scattered around ( that they use as a jungle gym ). SO I'm not going to worry so much any more.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2015)

Living in Vermont... um I would think you'd be reeeeeallly use to cold by now!
We had some really cold temps for here and it was GREAT! The reason it was great was because all the mud FROZE! 

It was so nice not sloshing around and slip sliding in it. Warmer temps are here and yep... mud too!

Glad the breeding took! Babies coming soon... well kinda soon.


----------



## kinder (Jan 29, 2015)

Ha-Ha-Ha.!!! When I was younger ya.!!! But now that I'm older I just don't care for the cold, anything below 45' is to cold as far as I'm concerned, but now I'm not thinking of the cold so much as I do about my animals being in it.!!
In the morning when I get up even my 2 German shepherds and 12 year old cat knows that the out side animals come first. I have my coffee brewing while I'm out taking care of them. Then and only then can I enjoy my coffee. I've never had out side animals be for, and it will probably take a few years to loosen up a little on worrying about them in the cold, I just keep telling my self that there are animals out in it 24/7, and survive with a hole lot less then what my babies have. As a matter of fact 3 weeks ago there was 3 white tailed does at the brook behind my property when I went out one AM. to care for every one. Yep.!! in the City. Of course I'm like 2 blocks from wide open fields.
I'll have to get some pics. of my two preg. mommas soon.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

I grew up in Phoenix, used to freeze to death if it got below 50 degrees.  Yesterday I was out in 30 degrees without a coat saying- wow, it really warmed up (it was -29 on Friday morning.)

I hate the cold too.


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

March 11, 2015.....  Kinders Calling...

After a long cold, hard winter, the thaw is on........ And I'm so glad that every one of my goats and chickens pulled threw very well, and with good spirits and health. Just thought I'd put up some pictures.


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

Where ever Wyatte goes Othello goes. The pics. were of the boys man cave. And a pic. just to show how close to the rail yard we are. None of my animals are bothered by any of the noises,bangs, booms or horns. Not even my hens, its a constant in their lives.
Love my Jed


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

More of Jed and my fluffy Wyatte,


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

Going to have fun brushing Wyatte out

Now I'll get some shots of my preg. momma Suzzy...


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't know what I did wrong but I didn't mean for Suzzy's butt to be above the brushing Wyatte statement.
Now let me see if I can get Hazel my other prego. momma on here.


----------



## kinder (Mar 11, 2015)

Because Suzzy is more wide I do believe she may be having twins, the poppa is Jed and he has already been a first time poppa with twins last year. Suzzy's 145 is March 20 and I've had the Vet. give her, her CD/T this past Saturday. She said Suzzy was just right for her size ( weight wise ). So glad to hear that.!!
Hazel's is the same time next mo. The Vet will return April 4th to give the CD/T to her. At the same time we'll do fecal tests for worms on every one and the Vet will disbud Suzzy;s babby/ies. Hazel is carrying hers more under her, not so big in the sides.. I'm pretty sure she'll have a single kid. At least now I know that Wyatte is fertile.


----------



## kinder (Mar 31, 2015)

March 31 2015........   Kinders Calling.................

Well my Suzzy gave birth on March 21, her 146 day. That morning she was winy and acted like she didn't want me to leave when I was making my rounds. Around 9:20 am. I heard all the girls making a ruckus ( more so than usual ) so I went to see what the commotion was about. I arrived just in time to catch the first baby be for it hit the ground ( For get the rubber gloves ) all I had at the time was a zip off hood and my bare hands to use right away. Had to call and wake my son up ( works nights ) to get me stuff. With in 25min. she had 3 bouncing baby boys, all strong healthy guys. Suzzy was fine but was exhausted. By the time the last one was born my friend Elaine showed up ( had my son call her to come over ) to help finish drying them off. Suzzy resisted them at first, none of them knew what to do so I was persistent at showing the boys were her teats were and showed her she had to spread her legs to let them get to her teats. After a short while every one was on their way to doing what they do best. Suzzy recovered rather quickly and yet I wouldn't leave her side. She knew I was there for her and her little ones. Here are some pics. of them just hours old. The first one ( black with white and chocolate markings ) is d'Artagnan, the Loyal.
The second one ( brown with darker brown spots ) is Porthos, Ever Ready to Fight and a Womanizer. ( he started humping his brothers at 2 hrs. old ).
And the third ( brown with blk. markings ) is Aramis, the Piece Keeper, of hope.

                 MY THREE MUSKETEERS .... TAKEN FROM THE MOVIE ( THE MAN IN THE IRON MASK )


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahhhh congrats on the babies! I just got caught up on this thread... So glad all went well for mom and babies!


----------



## JakeM (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations on the triplets and an easy birth!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats! They sure are cuties


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations on the new babies!!   Sorry I didn't respond way before now. Not on a lot lately.  Bet your having loads of fun with them.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats on the new herd mates! Cute little critters, adults and kids alike! Are you planning to take any of Suzzy's milk for you?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 5, 2015)

I wish this was in a kidding thread! I would have seen it earlier!

Congratulations! 

  

They are so cute! Looks like the one will have moon spots maybe!
2nd pic

Will you be keeping them? Some?

Often first timers will be a little dazed and can take a few minutes or so for them to snap out of it. Did she clean them at all?

What were their weights?

BTW- Great Job!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is the kidding thread 

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kinder-of-my-urban-kinder-kidding-2015.30915/


----------



## kinder (Apr 7, 2015)

goats&moregoats said:


> Congratulations on the new babies!!   Sorry I didn't respond way before now. Not on a lot lately.  Bet your having loads of fun with them.


That's ok. Every one is pretty busy this time of year. And yes !!!!! Fun !!!, But another word comes to mind. Gracious.


----------



## kinder (Apr 7, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats on the new herd mates! Cute little critters, adults and kids alike! Are you planning to take any of Suzzy's milk for you?


Oh yes.. I plan to convert ASAP after weaning.  The rest I hope to donate.


----------



## kinder (Apr 7, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I wish this was in a kidding thread! I would have seen it earlier!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes *2  got moms spots ( Suzzy's got that heart on her lower back )
#1: Has wattles the same place as mom...  He weighted 4.47lbs. #2: was 5.lbs., and #3: was 4.27lbs.Not sure what I will do just yet.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 21, 2015)

The Musketeers' are adorable!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 6, 2015)

Hows everything been recently?


----------

